# [MOD] ENABLE TETHERING ON YOUR DEVICE



## LuckyDuck69 (Jun 24, 2011)

Another carry over... I take no credit. Original thread is here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2310850

This is a quick an' dirty mod to enable tethering on our devices. This mod bypasses the tethering provision check of the stock tethering application. This can probably be done better in the Settings APK, but this was definitely the easier method.

This was built off of MDL, but should work with pretty much any version of the Stock TW firmware.
Simply replace this file in /system/app in your deodexed rom, set perms to rw- r-- r-- (644) and ensure that SELinux is set to permissive.

UPDATE:
This has just been confirmed as working on odexed roms as well. Simply remove/rename the TetheringProvision.odex file, and clear Dalvik cache.

Download here: http://www.mediafire.com/download/zy7drzl7plcjz4k/TetheringProvision.apk


----------



## kaseykrehbiel (Jun 13, 2011)

Why do we need a mod to enable tethering? I just purchased a Galaxy S4 from T-Mo two days ago and it comes with free tethering. All I had to do was turn it on. Is it disabled if you root or if you install a custom ROM?

Just a little background, I've had a Droid X for over two years and we had to go through leaps and bounds to get wireless tether (free) working on our phones back then. With T-Mo it's a click of a button. No added cost on the contract or anything.


----------



## LuckyDuck69 (Jun 24, 2011)

kaseykrehbiel said:


> Why do we need a mod to enable tethering? I just purchased a Galaxy S4 from T-Mo two days ago and it comes with free tethering. All I had to do was turn it on. Is it disabled if you root or if you install a custom ROM?
> 
> Just a little background, I've had a Droid X for over two years and we had to go through leaps and bounds to get wireless tether (free) working on our phones back then. With T-Mo it's a click of a button. No added cost on the contract or anything.


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=42243045&postcount=9


----------



## G6X (Jun 29, 2012)

Hey lucky I wanted to know if you received any overages on your t-mobile phone hot spot plan ? I have hot spot on my sg4 but it's 500mb for hot spot and unlimited data

Sent from my SGH-M919 using RootzWiki


----------



## LuckyDuck69 (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't tether to anything, so nope.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------

